
Google Chrome moving away from 'blacklist' and 'whitelist' - edward
https://9to5google.com/2020/06/07/google-chrome-blacklist-blocklist-more-inclusive/
======
noble_pleb
This followed after golang project which is supported by them got rid of
blacklist/whitelist and also master/salve terminologies.

